# brick chimney sealant



## David U (May 19, 2009)

Any suggestions on a siloxane-based sealant that will last for 5-10 years that doesn't have a gloss coat? There is some water penetration occuring through either the brick or grout. thanks for any help...du


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

You might want a mason to take a look, sometimes these things are tough to identify.

Following link is short and sweet, three or four different options, all nationwide and reputable.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/seal-waterproof-brick-36056/


Five to ten years may be a stretch, sell three to five and be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nowadays we always put a lead tray in just above the rafter line on a new or rebuild as shown in the video here. 
http://www.justlead.co.uk/dpc-chimney-tray.html
Damp penetration in stacks has always been a problem here, especially now that people tend to use their central heating more than the open fires which dried out the stacks.
Siloxane is good, but a tray is a more permanent solution and part of our codes now.


----------



## David U (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help..du


----------

